# خلطة لأزالة بقع الحبر من الملابس



## الكيمياوي اكرم (2 يوليو 2008)

خلطة لأزالة بقع الحبر من الملابس

الأخوة الأعزاء الخلطة في المرفقات


----------



## كنز السماء (2 يوليو 2008)

مشكور أخ كيماوي 
نجربها
بس لو طلعت ماتفي بالغرض راح تتحمل المسؤلية 
هههههههههههههههههه
أوكي


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (3 يوليو 2008)

أنشاء الله خلطة مضمونة وانشاء الله تفي بالغرض مع تحياتيلأخواني واخواتي


----------



## فراس صبحا (8 يوليو 2008)

بس شو نوع الحبر


----------



## مهاجر (8 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير أخي: مهندس أكرم ‏‎ ‎
‎ ‎
على نقل هذا الموضوع المميز‎ ‎

نشكرك بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... والى الأمام


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (8 يوليو 2008)

مشكور أخى الكريم لكن ما مدى فعاليه هذه التركيبه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## حسام النجار (25 سبتمبر 2008)

منالمعروف ان الحبر انواع وهناك عده طرق لازاله الحبر حسب نوع الحبر:- فحبر الكتابه ينظف بالماء البارد ليزول منه كل مايمكن ازالته ثم يدلك بعصير الليمون ( حمض الستريك) وملح الطعام اما الحبر الشيني وهو من الانواع صعبه الازاله فيجب ازالته وهو حديث العهد وينظف بالاسيتون او بالايثير او الكلورفورم

ك/ حسام النجار


----------



## حسام النجار (25 سبتمبر 2008)

ارجو الافاده من احد الزملاء عن انسب الطرق لخلط مكونات المارجرين وظروف طريقه التعبئه لانتاج منتج عالي الجوده
وشكرا 
ك/حسام النجار


----------



## فلاد مير (25 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (27 سبتمبر 2008)

الأخوة الأعزاء هذه خلطة للأزالة كافة أنواع الحبر


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (27 سبتمبر 2008)

أشكر جميع من تقدموا بالشكر لي وأسأل الله أن يوفق جميع المسلمين بحق هذا الشهر الكريم


----------



## ابن الرشيد (2 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات المفيدة 
تقبل مروري واحترامي​


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (2 أكتوبر 2008)

وفقكم الله أخي ابن الرشيد


----------



## نور_الاسلام (5 أبريل 2009)

الملف لم يظهر ..ارجو المساعدة


----------



## نور_الاسلام (5 أبريل 2009)

يظهر لى انى غير مشترك بالمنتدى اصلا ولا يظهر الملف


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (3 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ......ويستخدم مادة butyl glycol فى اذابة الاحبار بطريقة سريعة


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (14 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررر لمرورك مشرفنا المهاجر وجزيت خيرا


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (14 نوفمبر 2009)

شكر الى الأخ مهدي لأبدائه ملاحظاته


----------



## bazy (15 نوفمبر 2009)

mereciiiiiiii


----------



## mohammadelrayees (15 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لك وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك ورحم والديك


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (15 نوفمبر 2009)

أنا في الخدمة أخواني الأعزاء


----------



## شاكراحمدعبيد (15 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله اخواني لدية خلطة جديدة في صناعة الصابون السائل بجودة عالة جدا جدا وبقل التكاليف علمن ان التركيبة الجديدة لا تحتاج السنفونيك الا القليل جدا وهذة التركيبة لقت اعجاب الكثير من المستهلكين واللة الموفق اخوكم المهندس شاكراحمد


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (16 نوفمبر 2009)

اخونا العزيز ياريت رفع هذه الخلطة على المنتدى ليستفاد منها اخوانك وجزيت خيرا


----------



## يوسف الغريب (16 نوفمبر 2009)

ياريت التركيبة يا مهندس شاكر لاخوانك على المنتدى وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (17 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم على معلومتك الجيده والغاليه كتيييييييير جدا فى قيمتها 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (17 نوفمبر 2009)

أنا في خدمتكم اخي العزيز مالك وفقكم الله


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (23 يناير 2010)

اخى اكرم جزاك الله عنا كل خير ويا ريت تكتبها باللغة العربية


----------



## باب البحر (27 يونيو 2010)

1خالد يونس1 قال:


> اخى اكرم جزاك الله عنا كل خير ويا ريت تكتبها باللغة العربية


 
جزاك الله خيرا أخي 

الطلب نفسه لو سمحت



أنا فهمت السطر ده بس:




> water to make 500 part



لكن الباقي مش قادر استوعبه


و شكرا لك


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (28 يونيو 2010)

الخلطة مترجمة الى العربي وانا في الخدمة 

حامض الأوكزاليك 10gm
كلوريد القصديروز 2 gm
حامض الخليك 5gm
يضاف ماء حتى يكتمل الحجم الى 500 مل 
ولكم مني كل التقدير والأحترام 

خدمة المسلمين شرف لي


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (30 يونيو 2010)

الاخ الكريم الكيماوى اكرم جزاك الله كل خير على هذه الافادة واتمنى فعلها فى بقية مواضيعك حتى يسهل الفهم


----------



## hatem_shaker (30 يونيو 2010)

لكى منى كل الشكر على المعلومات اولا 
وعلى حسن اسلوبك ثانيا
اللهم زد فى علمه وعلمه ماينفعه وينفع به المسلمين
واغفر لنا ولوالدينا وللمسلمين يوم يقوم الحساب ...... امين


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (30 يونيو 2010)

انا في الخدمة اخي العزيز واسأل الله لكم التوفيق


----------



## فنانه (12 أكتوبر 2010)

*اشكرك اخ كيماوي ولكن من وين احصل على هذي الأحماض انا عندي ملابس ملطخة بالحبر الجاف ولاسف اني ماانتبهت للقلم انه كان مع الملابس في الغساله فكانت النتيجه اني اكتشفت بلوزة ومريول بنتي ملطخه تلطيخ عميق وظاهر وانا محتارة قرأت الكثير عن تنظيف الحبر ولكن انا محتارة اريد حل سريع وفعال .. وحيث اني لا أفهم بالكيماويات وتركيبتها وقياساتها ياليت تعطيني اذا عندك فكرة حل غير هذي التركيبه .. قرأت عن ان السبري الشعر فعال للحبر الجاف اذا عندك فكرة عن هذا الموضوع ياليت تتحفنا ولك مني جزيل الشكر .. بارك الله فيك وبعلمك وزادك الله علما على علمك.*​


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (12 أكتوبر 2010)

الأخت الفاضلة السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جربي هذه الطريقة وانشاء الله تنفع
1 - جربي سبريه الشعر الكحولي التركيبة (أوكد على الكحولي التركيبة) شبعي المنطقة الملطخة بهذه المادة حيث المحتوى الكحولي سيوقف الحبر اولا.
 وضعي تحت المنطقة الملطخة ورق ماص للزائد من هذه المادة (سبريه الشعر) او قطعة قماش قديمة ثم افركي المنطقة الملوثة بالحبر كرري هذه العملية حتى يتم أزالة كافة الحبر 

تحذير: المادة المستعملة سبريه الشعر مادة قابلة للأشتعال وبسهولة الرجاء الأبتعاد عن مصادر الحرارة عند المعالجة بهذه المادة.
بعض المنسوجات تتأثر بهذه المادة وقد تتلفها فأولا اجراء أختبار على النسيج ومدى تأثره بالمادة .


ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## فتحى الفرماوى (12 أكتوبر 2010)

أخى أكرم :


ما هو الإسم التجارى ل كلوريد القصديروز


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (12 أكتوبر 2010)

الأخ االعزيز السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذا هو الأسم التجاري والعلمي له كلوريد القصديروز ولكن عندما تشتري هذه المادة اشتريها من اختصاص بيع مواد كيمياوية


----------



## باب البحر (12 أكتوبر 2010)

م/المهدى بكر قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا ......ويستخدم مادة butyl glycol فى اذابة الاحبار بطريقة سريعة


 

هل يمكن إضافة القليل من بيوتيل جليكول للتركيبة يا باشمهندس؟
و هل يمكن الإستغناء عن كلوريد القصديروز؟

و أخيرا: لدينا معلومة عامة نعلمها أن الخل يثبت اللون في الملابس .. فهل هذه المعلومة خاطئة ؟ و هل يؤدي الخل لثبات بقعة الحبر ؟! ( هذا مجرد سؤال أخي لأني لا أعلم)


----------



## supermemo (13 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور أخى الكريم


----------



## جالاك الدلوي (24 أكتوبر 2010)

thanxx


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (25 أكتوبر 2010)

موفقيا


----------



## مسرة محمد (25 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيـــــــــلا على الموضوع المفيد:20:


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (26 أكتوبر 2010)

حياكم الله


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (26 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور جدا جدا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (26 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## said3hassan (26 أكتوبر 2010)

مجهود مشكور وعلم جيد
وجزاك الله خيرا
وصلى اللهم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم مادامت السموات والارض


----------



## فتحى الفرماوى (28 أكتوبر 2010)

الكيمياوي اكرم قال:


> الخلطة مترجمة الى العربي وانا في الخدمة
> 
> حامض الأوكزاليك 10gm
> كلوريد القصديروز 2 gm
> ...


 

ممكن طريقة التحضير يا بشمهندس يعنى ايه اللى يوضع أولا ثم ثانيا ثم ثالثا ؟ وكيف يوضع ؟ وهل فيه حاجة حتحل فى الماء وكيفية ذوبانها ؟


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (29 أكتوبر 2010)

الأخ الفاضل السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

يذاب أولا حامض الأوكزاليك وكلوريد القصديرروز في كمية معينة من الماء ثم يضاف حامض الخليك حسب الكمية الموجودة في الفورملا ويكمل الحجم الكلي للمحلول بالماء الى نصف لتر (500) مل


----------



## فتحى الفرماوى (29 أكتوبر 2010)

الكيمياوي اكرم قال:


> الأخ الفاضل السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> يذاب أولا حامض الأوكزاليك وكلوريد القصديرروز في كمية معينة من الماء ثم يضاف حامض الخليك حسب الكمية الموجودة في الفورملا ويكمل الحجم الكلي للمحلول بالماء الى نصف لتر (500) مل


 

طيب أخى حامض الأوكزاليك هيذاب فى ماء بارد ام ساخن ام مغلى وكذلك كلوريد القصديرروز كيف يذاب ؟

معلش اخى استحملنى انا عارف انى بثقل عليك ولكن اخى لإنى فاتح محل منظفات وعاوز اعمل التجربة مظبوط

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (29 أكتوبر 2010)

الماء المستعمل ماء بارد وانا في الخدمة


----------



## _mhefny (11 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جدا جدا


----------



## مازن81 (3 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير جزاء
لكن عندي سؤال هل المزيج النهائي له رائحة


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (4 يناير 2011)

أخي الغالي السلام عليكم المزيج النهائي بدون رائحة


----------



## فتحى الفرماوى (16 يناير 2011)

معلش أخى بارك الله فيك سؤال أخير


بالنسبة لكلوريد القصديرروز انا دورت عليه ومحدش عارفه ممكن اسم ليه تانى أخى يعرف بيه يكون أكثر شهرة او تدلنى أخى اجيبه منين بالضبط 

ارجوا الرد سريعا اخى لإنى عاوز اعمل التركيبة علشان انا عندى محل وبشترى من برة تركيبات مش مضمونة فخايف حد يدينى مادة تانية خالص 

فياريت اخى تقولى اسمها التانى التجارى او اجيبها منين وشكلها ايه المادة دية 

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طرق العالم (10 يناير 2012)

موفقين باذن الله


----------



## Abu Laith (11 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خيراااااااا ........


----------



## nada_21 (11 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (13 يناير 2012)

بوركتم جميعا


----------



## احمد الحضرمي (28 يناير 2012)

شكرا اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hussein2020 (29 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد ازوين (7 مايو 2013)

مشكور أخى الكريم​


----------



## xspeeder (7 مايو 2013)

باشا نرجوك كيف نحصل علي ال stannic acid و هل له بدائل و هل ممكن نضيف ال butylene Glycol نرجو المساعدة بالله عليك ...و هل عندك يا باشا تركيبة لازالة بقع الدم 

بالله عليك لا تبخل علي ..


----------



## دعاء الكراون (10 مايو 2013)

http://www.facebook.com/groups/420505071377548

دعوه لتبادل المعرفه ف مجال المنظفات


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (9 يناير 2014)

بالنسبه لمزيل الحبر - من المنسوجات -اومن الحوائط او من السيراميك .الاصناف كثيرة وقد سبق لى تصنيع كل هذة الاصناف بكفاءة واستخدمها واهديها للمقربين ونتائجها اشبه بالسحر ولكن كيف لى ان افيد بها القراء هل بعد ان اكون عضو غير جديد - هل من رد


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (9 يناير 2014)

مازلت عند رايى ان وصفات ازالة الحبر المكتوبه فى الموقع متواضعه للغايه فازالة الحبر من الملابس غير الاسطح المعدنيه غير الحوائط وهكذا
على فكره لقد صنعت بنفسى كل هذه الانواع واستخدمتها لى ولاصحابى - وكانت النتائج مبهره - هدايا واريد ان اساعد المهتمين بها فهل الموقع يسمح بذلك وماذا تعنى اننى جديد ومتى يسمح لى بكتابة مواضيع وليس تعليقات


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (9 يناير 2014)

بالنيابة عن زملائى وبالاصالة عن نفسى ارحب بك يا باشمهندس اخا وزميلا ومعلما واعتبر نفسك فى اى مكان ترتاح فيه واهلا بك وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ولا يهمك حكاية جديد دى موضوع خاص بالترتيب فقط لضمان الجديه لكن المقامات محفوظة يا دكتور


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (9 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (23 يناير 2014)

انا في الخدمه اخي العزيز ومن عنده جديد ومجرب فاليطرحه في المنتدى نحن عندما كتبنا لم نبتغي الألقاب لانبتغي الا وجه الله وعلم العالم يبين في الميدان ليس في مجرد الكلام فالكلام لايغني ولايسمن من جوع


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (19 فبراير 2014)

اضم رايى لرأيك فاختلاف الحبر يستتبعه اختلاف المزيلات اما الخبر الجديد فانا استخدم نوع من مزيلات الحبر تصلح لاصعب الاحبار وامنه على كل المنسوجات وهذه نقطه هامه جدا فبعض الاقمشه تتاثر بشدة من المذيبات والتركيبه تتبع المدرسه الحديثه فى معالجة بقع الحبر ولدى عينات كثيره - بحكم عملى واستطيع ان اهديها لمن يرغب اولمن لديه مشكله راسلنى [email protected]


----------



## ابو ابراهيما (11 يناير 2015)

مشكور


----------

